# Bill Totten DVDs



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Does anybody know about the Bill Totten DVDs that are advertised in Dogsafield?

I hate not knowing what I am doing :x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

*totten dvds*

excellent....


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh brother, excellent?? More damm US productions to buy.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know what Dog's Afield has, but the Totten advanced tapes both blinds and marks are worth the $.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine came in the mail yesterday.


----------

